# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  تعالو عيد ميلاد محمد العزام

## دليلة

*تك تك تك وصلت الساعة 12*

*في أحلى يوم بالشهر*
*حبيت أسبق البشر*
*وأهني اللي أحلى من القمر*
*وأغلى من النظر*
*وأبارك له بيوم ميلاد العمر*
*وأطلب من ربي يحفظه طول الدهر*
*وأقوله كل عام وانت بخير وعقبال بليون عمريا محمد العزام*
**

**
*يارب يكون عام تحقيق الاماني*
**

**

*يلا هنو محمد العزام*

----------


## دليلة



----------


## غسان

[align=center]كل عام وانته بخير ابوالعزام .. 

عقبال ال 100 ..

[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

كل عام وانت بخير وصحة وسلامة ومحقق اللي ببالك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل سنة وانت سالم يا غالي العمر كله محمد العزام

----------


## بياض الثلج

كل سنة وانت سالم ...

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]
كل عام وانت إلى الله أقرب محمد ... ينعاد عليك بخير وسلامة ... والسنة الجاي وانت محقق أحلاماك 
وياربي أشوفك عريس  :SnipeR (9): 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center] 
كل عام وانت بخير وعقبال ال 100 سنة يا رب 
والسنة نفرح فيك عريس 
[/align]

----------


## المتميزة

بكل ريحه الفل

والياسمين

والورد والزهر

وبكل ما اجتمع

المسك والريحان

والعود والعنبر

بعدد مانبت الشجر

والورود والزهر

وبعدد ما طلع القمر

وبعدد ما نور البدر




فكل عام وأنت بألف ألف خير 
آخي ^ محمد العزام^

ميـــلاد سعيد وعمر مديد بإذن الله


__ 
**
 


عقبااااااااااال ,,المــ100ـئة ســنة




كــل عـــام وانت بخيــر

وان شاء الله بتكون سنة حلوة
وتعيشها بكل الفرح والسعادة
وعقبال 1239 سنـة يا رب



وتفضلــ هــاي الهديــة البسيطـة








تمنياتي لك بحياة هادئة وسعيدة

تحياتى الك
المتميزة

----------


## anoucha

اللللللللف مبروك محمد العزاااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كل عام وانت بخير 

ينعاد عليك بالخير و الصحة و العافية 
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كـــــل عـــــام وانــــــت بألـــــــف خيـــــــــر محمد وعقبال المية سنة وان شاء الله تكون هالسنة سنة خير عليك ونفرح فيك  :Smile:

----------


## رموش حزينه

كل سنه وانته سالم ويارب السنه اللي جايه وانته محقق كل اللي في بالك ويكون جنبك كل اللي بتحبهم  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## دموع الورد

كل عام وانته بخير :Eh S(9):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عقبال 10000000000000000000 سنة يا محمد

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## sam7jon

كل سنه وانت سالم :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## محمد العزام

وانتم بالف الف الف خير يارب وشكرا كثير الكم  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27): 

والشكر الك دليلة على تقديمك الحلو

----------

